# Pigeons keep shaking uncontrollably???



## Silvarrior (Oct 23, 2016)

I have two pigeons that I got about three weeks ago. Since the moment they arrived I noticed that they were a little shaky and shivering even though it was really warm. Then a few days ago one of the pigeons started shaking really bad. Now he just sits with his wings shivering like crazy. I feed the pigeons a pigeon feed mix I got from the market but I don't give them any extra calcium or any treats or anything. Is ithis possibly a calcium deficiency or just me being paranoid? Please help.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

I didn't know we had anywhere that sold live animals in markets over here, not in England anyway as I thought it was illegal now. Pigeons do tremble/shiver with excitement or fear but not all the time. I would give them some calcium + D3 drops, as in Calcivet because it won't hurt and they may be deficient. It could just be they are a little scared of the upheaval they've been through and will settle later. 
I'm sure someone with more experience will be on later to advise and if you're on Facebook try joining the Pigeon Rescue and Protection UK group, lots of people on there who will help too.


----------

